# IVF to IUI



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone had failed IVF and then gone on to have a postive IUI?  We're currently on our 2nd IVF cycle and if this doesn't work were thinking of trying IUI due to the cost.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Beachgirl,

I thought I would tell you about a couple that were having treatment at the same clinic as me. They had had two or three failed IVFs and decided to have an IUI due to the fact that they didn't have a lot of time as they were moving abroad, but wanted to give treatment another go before the left the UK and they got a BFP!

Good luck,

Liz
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Liz for replying, I'm hoping that this IVF will work but if not then will have a chat with clinic and see what they suggest.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi
we were on our 3rd fresh go and got converted to iui due to poor stimulation and it was a success  
so it really can work ..
we were told that its possible we were on the wrong treatment
also from the embryologist have heard that sometimes the eggs/sperm dont like the culture they use..
keep   and hope this is the tx for you  
I will definately try again with iui even if the odds are not as good as ivf. its so less stressful 
wishing you all the best with this go   
alisha x


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Alisha - It's really encouraging to hear that IUI worked for you.  I've just had my first ivf converted to iui as I also only had two follies.  Now on my 2ww and hoping for   this will be my 3rd iui and had given up hope, your story has really given me some hope.

Take care and lots of     to everyone

Izzie x


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi

Thought i'd also let you know a member on here was going through IVF however as only had one follie it got converted to IUI. She did get a  and has recently had her baby. (I think her name was AquaEm)

Good luck and sending you lots of      

Sam xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi izzie

so pleased my story has given you some hope as I know how dissapointing it can be to convert at the last minute ..  I was gutted tbh and then when me and dp talked about it ..we were convinced it was the right thing to do that time..and here I am ..although its still sinking in.. 
ok so  its going to be 3rd time lucky then..     
wishing you loads of luck hun with this tx cycle..  
alisha x


----------

